# Technik Frage, über wie schließe ich einen Drehzahlmesser an ????



## Team Dorschjäger (9. Juli 2010)

So , ich habe mir einen Drehzahlmesser bei Ebay gekauft und zwar einen von der Firma Honda der laut Teilenummer für einen BF 25 / 30 Außenborder gebaut worden ist.
Da ich aber keinen Honda Außenborder besitze sondern einen von der Firma Tohatsu 25 PS Dreizylinder Baujahr 2008 .
An der Schaltbox befinden sich auch diverse Kabel , meine Frage jetzt da ja fast alle Motorenhersteller ihr Zubehör von einen und den selben Hersteller beziehen , müsten dann auch die drei Kabel die es gilt anzuschließen identisch sein oder ?
Ich habe zwar mal KFZ Schlosser gelernt aber das ist schon 25 Jahre her #d.
Kann man  mir mal einen Hinweis geben wie ich den Drehzahlmesser anschließen soll ???

Danke 

Christian


----------



## pinky666 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Technik Frage, über wie schließe ich einen Drehzahlmesser an ????*

Moin !
Ist der Honda auch ein Dreizylinder ? Wenn nicht, dann haut's nicht hin ! Ansonsten + , - , und Klemme1 Zündspule


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Technik Frage, über wie schließe ich einen Drehzahlmesser an ????*

Die Motoren sind 4 Takter und 3 Zylinder , also da kann es nicht dran liegen.

Hat keine Zündspule ! 
 Soll vielleicht an irgendein Geber liegen , kann ich mir aber auch nicht vorstellen,denn es ist ja kein 2 Takter.


----------



## pinky666 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Technik Frage, über wie schließe ich einen Drehzahlmesser an ????*

Keine Zündspule ??? Issat 'n Diesel ???


----------



## Paintballer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Technik Frage, über wie schließe ich einen Drehzahlmesser an ????*

Hatte dein alter Border einen Drehzahlmesser.?
Wenn ja solltest du die Kabel nutzen.

Desweiteren kann es sein das du auch nur einfach wenn es ein bilig Drehzahl Messer ist ein Induktionskabel um ein Kabel welches zur Zündkerze geht drumwickeln musst. Und jedesmal wenn ein Impuls kommt verarbeitet dein DZM das dann...
Ansonsten kenn ich nur ein kabel welches für die Drehzahl zuständig ist.
Dein DZM brauch dann aber noch +/-


----------



## Raabiat (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Technik Frage, über wie schließe ich einen Drehzahlmesser an ????*

ich hab nen 30PS-Tohatsu und an meiner Schaltbox sind die grüne und die weisse Ader für den Anschluss eines DZM ....

ABER: das heisst nicht, dass daran jeder DZM funktioniert!!!
wichtig ist, dass der DZM die Signale (Pulszahl) versteht .... bei meinem Motor kommen 12P ... 

ich hab deshalb auch ne weile rumtelefoniert und mich letztendlich doch entschlossen, den etwas teureren originalen von Tohatsu zu nehmen ... da haste auch gleich ne funktionierende ölwarnleuchte etc ....

sag mal bescheid wenn du weisst ob deiner funktioniert 

PS: den Vorschlag mit Haube öffnen und kabel mit Zündkabel verbinden löscht unter umständen deine garantie wenn du noch hast


----------



## Paintballer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Technik Frage, über wie schließe ich einen Drehzahlmesser an ????*



Raabiat schrieb:


> PS: den Vorschlag mit Haube öffnen und kabel mit Zündkabel verbinden löscht unter umständen deine garantie wenn du noch hast



Nicht verbinden...

Nur rumwickeln, die Spannung ist so hoch an dem Kabel das du dort induktiv abnehmen kannst.

aber das sind wirklich die ganz billigen DZM und es kostet Nerven und Geduld die richtige Anzahl an Wicklungen herraus zu bekommen


----------



## Raabiat (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Technik Frage, über wie schließe ich einen Drehzahlmesser an ????*



Paintballer schrieb:


> Nicht verbinden...
> 
> Nur rumwickeln, die Spannung ist so hoch an dem Kabel das du dort induktiv abnehmen kannst.
> 
> aber das sind wirklich die ganz billigen DZM und es kostet Nerven und Geduld die richtige Anzahl an Wicklungen herraus zu bekommen



ahh okay....dann isses ja "spurlos" wieder zu entfernen 

aber ich wollts mir trotzdem nich antun .... da häng ich mir nen fetten Motor ans Boot und spar dann am DZM  hab auch lange lange gesucht und viel rumtelefoniert ....


----------

